# Récupérer mot de passe skype



## kabeha (7 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Comment récupérer son mot de passe skype oublié quand l'adresse email renseignée dans son compte n'est plus active ?

D'après ce que je comprend de ce que je lis sur leur site, il me faudrait créer un nouveau compte.

Je pensais retrouver les infos dans 'Trousseau d'accès', mais quand je demande d'afficher le mp, rien ne s'affiche (après validation du mp admin, cela va sans dire).

Merci d'avance de vos lumières


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 et en passant par cette page ?

"J'ai oublié l'adresse e-mail utilisée lors de la création de mon compte Skype et j'ai déjà payé pour utiliser une fonction Skype :

Si vous avez payé pour utiliser au moins une fonction Skype, nous pouvons vous aider à réinitialiser votre mot de passe même si vous avez oublié votre mot de passe et votre adresse e-mail enregistrée."

https://login.skype.com/intl/fr/account/password-reset-request

Cliquer sur :"vous avez oublié votre adresse email", et continuer.


----------



## kabeha (7 Septembre 2012)

Ca ne marche pas


----------

